# Manta Ray



## peteg (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a small Manta ray I made a couple of years ago, turned from beach, it is 6" square, the wings are a tad under 3/16th. This one is a 2 up 2 down configuration.
Any of your comments / suggestions welcome,
Thanks for the look
Pete


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that is just sweet!!!
The piece flows beautifully. 

Nicely done Pete!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Pete,That is a really nice piece of work


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Quite beautiful! Nice proportions, great color and form.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is well done and beautiful. I have made several of those.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

+1 on that is a nice, sweet piece. Congrats.


----------



## peteg (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks all, Bernie these are one of the signature pieces of my good mate here in Auckland Terry Scott, he has a great DVD on the "how to", the trick is in getting the Blend right 
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete I had the honor of attending a demo on these at the Richmond, VA symposium. I had made a few but ended up giving them away as I was never able to sell them. I do like doing them. That one is a real honey.


----------



## peteg (Aug 20, 2012)

*Different angle*

Bernie this is from a dufferent angle
cheers
Pete


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

thx for sharing....nice


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete. Still a stunning piece.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That is gorgeous! We had a fellow demo a winged turning at our club a few months ago. It was interesting how he did it. The tragedy was it disintegrated just as he was ready to finish. Fortunately, no injuries.


----------



## peteg (Aug 20, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> That is gorgeous! We had a fellow demo a winged turning at our club a few months ago. It was interesting how he did it. The tragedy was it disintegrated just as he was ready to finish. Fortunately, no injuries.


Hey John, that's part of the fun making these pieces 
pete


----------

